Ask HN: What hobbies do you have outside tech, and how do you start learning it? - kevindeasis
======
sjs382
Woodworking. Got started by just doing. Learned a lot from YouTube and
r/woodworking, and refined my skills by doing more projects.

~~~
kevindeasis
Interesting, I've always thought about it. How much did it cost you to get
started?

~~~
sjs382
It doesn't have to cost a lot to get started. I just had a Dewalt and Ryobi
beginner power tool kit to get started (they're almost identical—both were
gifts).

Unless you go the hand-tool-only route, the necessities are a good speed
square, a drill, a good set of drill bits and a circular saw. Together, those
three things (cordless Ryobi are great for beginners and not super costly)
shouldn't cost more than $150? From there, spend as you like to make projects
a bit easier. My shop has gotten a lot bigger over the last year or so... I've
spent quite a bit.

My first real project was a series of planter boxes made of cedar 1x3 boards
and cedar fence posts. Considering the cost of the fence posts (cheap), it was
a great project to not have to worry too much about material waste.

------
socceroos
Musical composition - all self taught and by no means good at it, but I enjoy
doing it. Started off as making short pieces on the piano. Others enjoyed them
so I started doing more.

~~~
kevindeasis
Have you started playing in open mics?

------
JamesVI
Beer brewing. Bought a kit. Forced my friends to drink super-sweet partially-
fermented wort. Bought THE book and kept making batches until I can produce
better beer than some of the local brewpubs (or so I have been told - I still
throw out the odd suspect batch).

Classical guitar. Bought a guitar. Took lessons for a decade or so and then
just kept playing.

------
dmfdmf
Motorcycle.

~~~
kevindeasis
How long from when you've started led you to become part of the motorcycle
community in your local area?

~~~
dmfdmf
My journey was a little atypical. I rode in college decades ago because the
parking situation in my college town was dire. After college the need was gone
so I stopped riding. I recently picked it back up for recreation and joined
two motorcycle discussion forums BARF (bay area riders forum) for
general/local riding info and stromtrooper.com for information about my
specific bike. The community is very open and friendly but I don't hang out
too much with other riders (my personal preference). I almost always ride
alone and I ride for recreation (so I do not commute or use it as
transportation). I find its a great way to clear my head because when you ride
you have to be "in the moment" and put a hold on all your thoughts and
troubles for a few hours. Its therapeutic.

If you want to get started look into the rider training program for your state
to get licensed, insured and to buy a bike. Even if you aren't in the SF Bay
Area, BARF is a great place to start and get your questions answered. Cost is
up to you but you can get into the hobby for less than $5000.

